# Maleficent Mids



## Mike McLane (Oct 19, 2021)

I haven't messed with parametric EQ.  The MM has a toggle to select a wider or narrower band width.  As a practical matter is this generally sufficient?  Would a pot allowing a "sweep" of the Q be a workable idea?


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Oct 23, 2021)

YMMV, but I've never felt like I needed that on mine, at least the ways I've used it.(before/after fuzz, pushing front of amp, cocked wah)  It is definitely a useful pedal after the learning how to dial it in!


----------

